# Bulk Leeches in Fargo



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Where is the best place in Fargo to get big leeches by the pound? What are they running this year for a pound of large or jumbo?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Fargo Bait $ 30.00 LB. jumbos


----------

